# Pics of Newly acquire '58 D-21



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I mentioned a while ago that while in Hafilax, I experienced a Guitar Imperative! Well, here it is.

A rather worn but solid D-21 from '58. There were only about 1700 of these made from the mid 50s to the late 60s. I think they are one of the best kept secrets. They are a D-18 but with Rosewood (Brazilian) instead of Mahogany. The rosewood is quartersawn as can be seen from the lack of intense figure. I reckon it's a better material. And the sound of the guitar is really quite good. It was delivered with coated strings and I just replaced them with Newtone Double-wound. Definitely an improvement. I also replaced the old bridge pins with bone pins. Perhaps that contributed to the improvement I noticed.
http://gallery.me.com/mi3ke/100191/IMG_0070 
http://gallery.me.com/mi3ke/100191/IMG_0074


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice, indeed!


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very nice! There's something very satisfying about another guitar in the house.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

On behalf of the people of Nova Scotia I would like to offer notice that we wish to repatriate this guitar. 

PM me for my address, please. I will act as a good servant of the people and accept this back for inspection and prolonged assessment.

I'll see if I can get you a tax receipt for your generous donation. :smile:


----------



## JonF (Sep 4, 2009)

Gorgeous!! Congrats!!

I apologize for the newbee question... I haven't heard of a d-21 before. With the Rosewood, would this be more similar to the D-28 than the D-18? I'm guessing there are a host of other differences... just curious...

- Jonathan


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

In Martin nomenclature the first number (or letter) indicates the size of the guitar while the second indicates a trim type ie. 42, 28, 24, 45 etc. The 21 spec dates from the late 19th cent. It usually means a guitar with 18 appointments but with Rosewood substituted for the mahogany back/sides. In this guitar there is also the "block zipper" running down the back seam.

This instrument has rosewood headstock overlay, bridge, f-board, back/sides w/ zipper, spruce (probably sitka) top, 'tortoise'-white-black-white-black binding. 

I hope that helps a bit.


----------



## speedster (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome looking guitar, a friend of mine has a 58 as well in great condition.. Love the 21's as they are so pretty without all the hype and fancy glitter...

Usually have great tone and punch as well....

there is a few of them floating around this part of Ontario in the Bluegrass player circles along with a few old 16's that sound real good .


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

That's cute, RonMac. I'll consider it the day I think I need Karma Points. 

Incidentally, I just changed up the strings from the coated strings that were on the guitar when I bought it to some Newtone Double Wound strings. First time I put them on one of my own guitars. Fantastic. Now I really know what the guitar can do. A buddy with a 56 D-21 came over today and couldn't believe the improvement. I also fitted some bone bridge pins, though I don't think that had as much to do with the improvement.

Life is pretty damned good these days. I sold a Braz. Rosewood Thompson today as well as two Nationals.

Yippee.


----------



## sard (Jan 12, 2008)

Mike MacLeod said:


> That's cute, RonMac. I'll consider it the day I think I need Karma Points.
> 
> Incidentally, I just changed up the strings from the coated strings that were on the guitar when I bought it to some Newtone Double Wound strings. First time I put them on one of my own guitars. Fantastic. Now I really know what the guitar can do. A buddy with a 56 D-21 came over today and couldn't believe the improvement. I also fitted some bone bridge pins, though I don't think that had as much to do with the improvement.
> 
> ...


Mike
Great guitar....now do tell about the newtone strings, would you recommend the double wound for both acoustic and acoustic/electric or go with the master class electro-acoustic for the acoustic/electric. Oh and can one buy these strings here in Calgary.....Thanks for your time.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't want to sound like I'm soliciting business, sard, That was not the point of the posting, but I think I'm the only place west of Toronto that sells them. www.acousticguitar.net

My experience with good pick-ups seems to indicate that you should have a consistent string across the pick-up. Lesser "harder sounding" pick-ups seem to benefit from the "acoustic electric" mix that Newtone offers in that string set.

This is the first time I've tried the Double Wound on one of my own guitars and I must say that I'm impressed, but I should also mention that I haven't tried them on a known guitar. I should put a set on my Laskin and see how they work. Sadly, I've no more left. I need to place another order. 

I did send a couple of sets out with some good customers last week, but I haven't heard back. One set will go on a Bougeois and another will likely be fitted to a Braz. Collings. 



sard said:


> Mike
> Great guitar....now do tell about the newtone strings, would you recommend the double wound for both acoustic and acoustic/electric or go with the master class electro-acoustic for the acoustic/electric. Oh and can one buy these strings here in Calgary.....Thanks for your time.


----------



## sard (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Mike
Maybe you could keep me post about your customer reviews on the strings and also let me know when you get more strings in.
Thanks...Les


----------

